
Sokal Affair - theunamedguy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair
======
agf
The article:
[http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/transgress_v2/trans...](http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/transgress_v2/transgress_v2_singlefile.html)

Sokal announcing the hoax:
[http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/lingua_franca_v4/li...](http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/lingua_franca_v4/lingua_franca_v4.html)

The response by Social Text to Sokal announcing the hoax:
[http://www.physics.nyu.edu/sokal/SocialText_reply_LF.pdf](http://www.physics.nyu.edu/sokal/SocialText_reply_LF.pdf)

Sokal's response to Social Text's response:
[http://www.physics.nyu.edu/sokal/reply.html](http://www.physics.nyu.edu/sokal/reply.html)

~~~
placeybordeaux
Wow Social Text's response is worse than what is quoted in wikipedia. They
include how they regret that other people did not help them save face.

------
mimo777
I remember working on a research project in statistical physics and my
professor taught us the 'politics' of being published. I was crushed.

------
hmahncke
Reverse Sokal Affair (spoofed physics papers):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogdanov_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogdanov_affair)

